# Off-Topic Discussion > General Discussion >  pics

## i_luv_dennis

hi how do u do those signetures with them movin on the scrren thx 4 your help

----------


## Jade

Wrong Forum

Moving

Thanks

----------


## i_luv_dennis

if sum can help that would be gr8t

----------


## Chris_2k11

I want to know too  :Sad:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Dosen't Amber make them with Image Shack?

----------


## Layne

You make bannas using Paint shop Pro, a design program You can download a free 60 day trial of the internet somewhere, But the moving ones well i ain't to sure, blackKat makes um!
Sorry!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

well if some 1 can make me one and send it 2 me on my e-mail that would be gr8t but os sharon and dennis

----------


## Meh

they're animated gifs

----------


## i_luv_dennis

k mordor will u make me 1

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Why do you keep using text talk when you are told you're not allowed may I ask?

----------


## .:Kitz:.

I was gonna ask that too- did mordor give you permission or something? 'coz you've been told enough times  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Some people never learn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Guys, no offence, but she's not doing us any harm, so why are you going on at her?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

No not being rude or anything but just that she's breaking one of the rules. I see where you are coming form but its breaking the rules...

----------


## .:Kitz:.

I'm not having a go at her, But sometimes its so hard to translate!!!  :Big Grin:  Other times i don't mind it.

----------

